# Normal Bottled Water Ph Level???



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 5, 2007)

Does anyone know what the normal ph is for bottled water that comes in the 5 gallon blue jugs??? im just trying to figure out if i should get the stuff at walmart thats $4 that doesnt list the ph.. or the stuff thats $6 and says 5.8ph.... shouldnt they be the same??


----------



## Growdude (Jun 5, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the normal ph is for bottled water that comes in the 5 gallon blue jugs??? im just trying to figure out if i should get the stuff at walmart thats $4 that doesnt list the ph.. or the stuff thats $6 and says 5.8ph.... shouldnt they be the same??


 
I would buy the cheaper water because you are going to have to adjust it anyway.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 5, 2007)

Makes sense... i just got a membership at this place that is 24hr cardlocked.. so i can go late at night and get my water... its $2.40 for 18.9litres... and she said its neutral ph.. at 7.0........  i assume i just use my ph down from the aquarium ph tester to get it down to where its suppose to be??? 
should i add my nutes.. then test the ph.. and adjust.. or get it to 5.5.. then add nutes???


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 5, 2007)

Add nutes and then test... Some fruit for thought.  I used to buy all of my water when I lived in an area where the tap H2O's ppm was around 280.  A VERY conservative amount of water that I used was 75 gallons for the whole grow.  At $1 a gallon that's $75.  You can buy a reverse osmosis system for around $100 on ebay.  If you plan on growing more than one crop I highly recommend looking into it.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey DL... thanks for the input.. i havent been able to find a digital ph tester or ppm tester... shouldnt they sell they at home depot... maybe in the pool section????
Right now im getting 5 gallons for $2.40cents... or just about 50cents a gallon..... my tap water is really really hard.. i have a water softner.. but was concerned about the salt in it... i was then going to use rain water..because i have a rain barrell outside.. but found that it wasnt very good... kinda dirty and had a higher ph then my tap water... so i went this route with the clean bottled water... im using two 6 plant DWC... with about 5 gallon res in each one... so at this point it will be about $5 a week for water... or $60 per grow.. 8 weeks flower, 4 weeks veg.......  

would my water softner salts hurt the plants.. or could i just start using my tap water and adjusting the ph..


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 5, 2007)

Salt build up is why we flush so I would stay away.  Ebay is the best place to find stuff for growing.  Search "TDS".  That should give you good results.


----------

